# Ponds and Water Gardens > Pond Fish >  Koi Supplies ltd

## Gary R

Just got a 10kg tube of Dai Suki Gold Response from here http://www.koi-supplies.com/acatalog/Koi_Foods.html

 never tried it before so will be a first for my koi  :Smile:

----------

